# private home schooling hurgarda



## sunnyjoe1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi I am looking for any information on home schooling in Safaga or Hurgarda.


----------



## Mamamona (Sep 3, 2009)

I can only tell you it's unheard of here but I suppose if you have curriculum from the UK, that's all you need to worry about. No one will come forcing you to send your kids to school but you'll get the hairy eyeball when you tell people about it. I just mentioned the idea to people and they were flabbergasted, dumbfounded and mouths agape, lol.


----------



## sunnyjoe1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Really, oh well thanks for your reply, i have heard off some people doing it and sharing the tutor with other families. We are moving to hurgarda later in the year having property built, got a 6 year old and am looking at schools as well.


----------



## Mamamona (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh good that there's people doing it. Wish you the best!


----------



## sunnyjoe1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Mamamona said:


> Oh good that there's people doing it. Wish you the best!


thank you very much


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

hi sunny,

If you are looking for schools, then let me tell you that there are schools in egypt with really short schedules. For example my six years old goes to the French school and is out everyday before 1pm, which gives me all afternoon/evenings to teach her at home my own subjects. so you get the best of both worlds, education in an institution that allows for interaction and following rules given by the school, and lots of free time to mold her education to her ;ersonal needs and her full potential at home. And THere is lots of teaching material available in english.


----------



## sunnyjoe1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for that, it gives me a little ease, maybe i,ll may need some more information nearer the time
Many thamks


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Regular school helps them to learn Arabic/French/German/Russian any or all depending which school and which friends they make. A friends English children are now fluent in Arabic and ok in a couple of other languages, after 4 years here. Home schooling is good for topping up their English education.


----------

